# Spike's 8th Birdday



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Today Spike turned 8 ied: 
Here are some photos of the Birdday Bird 



As you can tell he is quite the poser with 8 years of practice, lol
He got his favourite treat today a seed stick which is already half gone. He also got a new mineral block. I'm still searching for the perfect play perch for him. He has one now that he loves and I can't seem to find a new one anywhere.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Happy 8th Birthday Spike!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Happy, happy birthday handsome Spike!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Happy Hatchday, Spike! :bday:


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww birdday ! Happy belated birdday to Spike, here's to many more..


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay! Happy Birthday Spike! :bday:


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

How come this is my first time to see Spike hes a lovely bird Happy Birthday! Spike he is a good poser lol :bday::clap:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Happy birdday to the little guy! I haven't seen you around in a long time, xxxSpikexxx, glad to see you still remember us!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Spike is good at showing off for the camera


----------

